# Getting TWO birds



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been waiting for a while to get my bird that my husband Jay got me for our anniversary/Valentines Day. It has taken forever for this baby to wean.

He is a beautiful Whiteface Cinnamon pied. And he is a boy!!

Well, the guy we are getting him from feels really bad that it has taken so long (although it isn't his fault) and offered me another bird at a highly discounted price. Who could say no to that! 

Since I rehomed Ivy and am taking Amarilla to Meagan Tuesday, I thought why not! 

So in addition to my boy I will be getting a gorgeous pied baby, gender unknown, DNA pending.

Pied is my favorite mutation 

I will be getting these babies either Wednesday or early next week.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations! That's great....can't wait to see the pix


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, I can't wait to show off my babies pictures!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on the two new additions! Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I will post the few pictures he sent to me when i get home in the morning. And of course lots more once I get them


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats for you new friend I can't wait to see pics


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Pictures as promised. These are a little old. Will get new pictures when I get them 

My boy 



















My pied baby


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sooo cute congrats !!! I like the way the pied baby is marked really neat


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

i KNEW you were gonna get another one when you gave Ivy to Jenni! It was only a matter of when. hahaha. Pied is gorgeoousss.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, I think they are pretty!
Meaggiedear, you're the one who said twelve is a good number lol!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. It is.  I can't wait to see more pics of them! (FYI. You are officially capped out at the perfect number!)


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww they are both nice but I really love your pied  Enjoy :thumbu:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, I agree to the official cap of 12 . I figured I would get another one too but didn't think it would be that quick! I couldn't pass up the offer and s/he is so pretty!!


----------



## magdalenka06 (Feb 14, 2012)

they are so beatiful.congrats


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Awwwww so cute!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

More pics!PWEASE!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Both are absolutely gorgeous . Thanks for sharing and more pics,please X x


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Both are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful birds


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My pied baby is a GIRL


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Yay!  How exciting.


----------

